# Cancer



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

They can go fast or can take some time. My girls back leg got really swollen one night and a week later she was gone. 
We didn't even have time to let it sink in. We wouldn't have done the surgery anyway as she was almost 15. They gave her pain meds and appetite pills but she went fast.

Talk to the oncologist , they may have meds to help slow it


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry you and your girl are going through this. 
I've had two Goldens with cancer but not this type.

I hope when you talk to the Oncologist, they will be able to give you more information and some options.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry. It's my biggest fear. Maybe you could also try finding a holistic vet. It seems like they have some things that can slow cancer down or offer nutritional support.


----------

